# Грыжа L5-S1 до 8.5 мм



## T.Kritskaya (13 Окт 2019)

Добрый день. 
Моя история болезни началась где-то в 10 числах сентября этого года. Почувствовала в правой ноге какой-то дискомфорт когда содилась или вставала, как слабые удары током. Пошла к неврологу, сказал, что по описанию похоже на грыжу. Выписал таблетки: Амелотекс 15мг, Омепразол - Тева, Тиолепта и отправил на рентген. На мой вопрос - Зачем рентген, он же не показывает грыжи?, сказал, что по результатам рентген направит на КТ. Рентген отправил делать в филиал своей клиники, который находился очень далеко.
На рентген я не смогла пойти, но таблетки пила исправно. Когда разгреблась на работе, пошла к другому неврологу. Он направил меня на МРТ. МРТ мне назначили на 15.10.
Но 7 октября я еле смогла встать с кровати, болела правая нога. Позвонив в страховую, попросила ускорить МРТ, нашли на 09.10.
10.10 пошла к неврологу с результатами и в этот же день уехала на скорой в 26 больницу СПб.
Вердикт врачей - операция.
Мне как-то до сих пор не верится, что это все со мной происходит. Спина никогда не болела, и вот тебе грыжа 8,5мм. Лежу в больнице, делают капельницы и уколы. Сказали, что обезболивающее и для снятия отека и воспаления. Пришёл нейрохирург, сказал, что у меня хрящ отвалился. Я очень не хочу делать операцию, страшно ужас как. Можно ли в моем варианте попробовать сперва консервативное лечение? 
Нога болит, временами немеет и жжёт. Сидеть не могу, лежу только на боку. Но после уколов хожу более или менее нормально. Ем стоя.

Не получается прикрепить описание МРТ. Пишу с телефона, описание сфотографировал, но при нажатии кнопки "Загрузить файл" пишет "Действие не поддерживается ни в одном приложении".


----------



## Весёлый (13 Окт 2019)

@T.Kritskaya, здравствуйте. С компа нужно. С мобильника не поддерживается.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (13 Окт 2019)

Спасибо. Вечером привезут ноутбук, попробую выложить.


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2019)

@T.Kritskaya, Татьяна, здравствуйте
О том, как разместить снимки смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (15 Окт 2019)

Добрый день. Наконец-то получилось загрузить результаты мрт и описание.
По прежнему лежу в больнице, делают физиотерапию (фотофорез или фонофорез с мазью) и иглоукалывание. Ношу бандаж. Сейчас вроде жить стало легче, прошел первый шок, нога временами немеет и жжет, но лежа на боку проходит. Очень хочется услышать мнение специалистов по моему вопросу и утвердиться что ли в направление лечения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2019)

Грыжа есть.
Грыжа большая.
Уровень и сторона (правая по описанию) совпадают.

Надо определиться с показаниями:
- неотложными
- плановыми
- профилактическими
Неотложные, если писяем и какаем в штаны или слабость в ноге нарастает. 
Плановые, это если нет вышеизложенного, и три месяца Вы не можете ходить на работу, проходите комплексное консервативное лечение, и при этом нет эффекта от этого консервативного лечения.


Вопросы:
- писяем, какаем, слабость есть?
- консервативно три месяца лечиться готовы?


----------



## T.Kritskaya (16 Окт 2019)

Писаю, какаю пока без проблем
Слабости нет
Есть онемение пальцев, но не всегда и периодически жжёт ногу
Лечится хочу
Мне сегодня в больнице добавили занятия лфк и отменили капельницу.

Лечится готова

А возможно совмещать лечение и работу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2019)

Про работу:
Плановые, это *если три месяца Вы не можете ходить на работу,* проходите комплексное консервативное лечение, и при этом нет эффекта от этого консервативного лечения.
Профилактические, это *если 12 месяцев Вы можете ходить на работу*, проходите комплексное консервативное лечение, и при этом нет эффекта от этого консервативного лечения.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (23 Окт 2019)

Добрый день.
Выписали меня из стационара. Прикрепляю выписной эпикриз.

 

Чувствую себя лучше. 2 дня без таблеток и уколов. Вчера была на приеме у невролога по месту жительства, ушла из дома в 11.30, вернулась в 18.00. Все это время в основном или стояла или шла. Ногу жечь перестало, есть онемение пятки и напряжение мышц.
Невролог выписала следующее:
тексаред 20мг № 3 в/м
мидокалм 1.0 № 5 в/м
диакарб 0,25 1 таб 5-7 дней
флебодия 0,6 1 таб 30 дней
В четверг иду на консультацию к физиотерапевту.
Делаю ЛФК.
Аппликатор Кузнецова обязательно куплю и буде лежать на нем по утрам после ЛФК.
Собираюсь на прием к неврологу, который когда-то помог моему мужу (иголки и мануальная терапия), но он просил сделать мрт 2х других отделов позвоночника. 

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович и другие врачи форма, прошу прокомментировать мое лечение и если возможно дать рекомендации, может я что-то упустила.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2019)

Лучше. Значит, правильно. Что делать дальше будете? Перечислите.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (23 Окт 2019)

Колю уколы
Пью таблетки 
Физиотерапию которую назначат
ЛФК ежедневно 
Ношу корсет, но не более 6 часов в день
Делаю МРТ всего позвоночника, иду к мануальному терапевту, он же ставит иголки
Стараюсь вести себя правильно, про это уже видела тему. На работе пошли мне на встречу., пока будет необходимость, буду работать удалённо с редкими посещениями офиса. 
Пока так. 
Что то добавите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2019)

> Ношу корсет, но не более 6 часов в день


Хоть целый день, но лучше каждые 2 часа полежать 15 минут без корсета.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (23 Окт 2019)

Фёдор Петрович, мне в стационаре настоятельно рекомендовали операцию, т. к якобы у меня секвестр отвалился и вот вот упадёт в канал. Из описания к МРТ я этого не увидела, но есть Какой-то то участок, который приледит к грыже. Что это? Или всё таки у меня секвестрированная грыжа?
И спасибо Вам за участие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2019)

Вот оторвется и станет секвестром. 
А делать или нет, Вам решать. Процент описанного врачами и процент лучшего через год - одинаковы.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (24 Окт 2019)

Буду лечиться однозначно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2019)

Только не спешите. Пока первый этап - отек и воспаление.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (24 Окт 2019)

Буду советоваться с Вашего разрешения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2019)

Так для этого и не спим.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (31 Окт 2019)

Добрый день.
Прошу совета: врач назначила массаж, я сходила на 2 сеанса. сейчас лежу, нога и ягодицы фиолетового цвета, во время процедуры ору, лежать могу только на левом доку, т.к. мне делают поясницу, ягодицы и правую ногу. Вчера выпила обезболивающее. Продолжать мне такой массаж?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2019)

Если очень больно, то неправильно.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (31 Окт 2019)

Больно очень, я вроде не неженка, но так больно я не помню когда мне было последний раз. Наверное, когда рожала


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2019)

@T.Kritskaya, если от массажа больно, как рожали, но при этом не становится хуже и терпеть все же можно, то пока оставьте как есть. От поглаживания точно не будет пользы, а так вполне хорошо, но не переборщить надо.
Давайте еще пару раз и оценим, но массажисту скажите:
- Все хорошо, но можно чуть мягче, чтобы синяков поменьше.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (5 Июн 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Давно я здесь не появлялась, но все-таки решила поделится своим самочувствием. Я нашла врача в Санкт-Петербурге невролог-рефлексотерапевт, была у него на 12 сеансах иглоукалывания и вытяжения позвоночника. Пришла к нему хромая и косая, через 12 сеансов ушла прямая и без боли. С декабря похудела почти на 20кг, благодаря иголкам и диете. Хочу через год сделать контрольное МРТ, чтобы посмотреть что с моей грыжей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2020)

T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Хочу через год сделать контрольное МРТ, чтобы посмотреть что с моей грыжей.


Уменьшилась грыжа. Ждем результат.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (20 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Что-то у меня по ночам стало сводить ноги, почти каждую ночь. Раньше бывало, но в основном сводило икру сзади. Сейчас сводит и голеностоп и где-то сбоку под коленкой. Прям измучилась уже, спать боюсь. Днем все нормально. Почитала, что при грыже такое бывает. Что делать?


----------



## горошек (20 Ноя 2020)

@T.Kritskaya, может и бывает при грыже, но возможны и другие причины. У дочери сводило по ночам во время беременности. Магний уже принимала к тому времени, сыра ела много, значит кальция тоже должно было хватать. Стали грешить на нехватку калия. Стала есть томатную пасту грамм по 100-150 в день и через неделю такого питания сводить перестало. Потом прекращала есть томатную пасту, и через какое-то время снова начиналось. В общем, так пастой и спасалась. Попробуйте обратить внимание на эти 3 элемента.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (20 Ноя 2020)

Да, я про нехватку магния и калия знаю. Уже пропила Магний В6 и препараты калия тоже. Сейчас витамины комплексно пью. Помидоры ем ежедневно. Ничего не помогает.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Ноя 2020)

@T.Kritskaya, а ноги сводит, когда начинаешь их вытягивать? сводит в икрах? они напряженные?


----------



## T.Kritskaya (20 Ноя 2020)

Да я вообще боюсь в кровати пошевелить ногами. Вчера свело где-то сбоку от колена (чуть ниже), когда с кровати вставала. В прошлый раз свело икру, я встала на пятку, стало сводить ногу ниже колена спереди. Вообщем свело все покругу, не знала что делать.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Ноя 2020)

@T.Kritskaya, ИМХО, хорошо бы ноги помассажировать или пораскатывать теннисным мячиком или blackroll. У меня тоже сводило, правда только одну проблемную ногу, но раскатка помогла. Долго конечно катала, и сейчас продолжаю раз в день после работы.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (20 Ноя 2020)

Попробую, спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2020)

Раз две ноги. Значит, не грыжа виновата. Магний Б 6 + панангин. Обсудите с врачом прием этих препаратов, возможно вместе с мидокалмом. Мягкий массаж, растяжка мышц ног, лимфодренаж, пневмомассаж. Тепловые мази лампочек. Обычно это решает проблему.
Почитайте про синдром беспокойных ног.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (21 Ноя 2020)

Фёдор Петрович, добрый день. Магний В6 пила, потом панангин 2 пачки выпила. Не помогло. Идти к терапевту?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2020)

Про синдром беспокойных ног прочитали?
Осталось попробовать их вместе, в сочетании с венотониками и  мидокалмом.
На на первое место поставьте ЛФК и массаж, согревающие мази.
А ещё лучше действительно сходить к врачу.


----------



## T.Kritskaya (8 Авг 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, добрый вечер. Опять за помощью к Вам. Ноги сводит попрежнему регулярно, но не так сильно, но добавлюсь мурашки и онемение рук. Пошла в неврологу, сделали мрт: грыжа стала меньше на 3мм. Сделала ЭНМГ, врач поставила диагноз полинейропатия. Выписала нейромедин, массаж и иголки. Нейромедин пила 1,5 месяца, появились ещё и боли в ногах и онемение 3х пальцев стало сильнее. Не знаю что и делать? Но ведь что-то надо делать, это точно. Что посоветуете?

Заключение ЭНМГ: Признаки начальной демиелинизации правого большеберцового нерва (увеличение минимальной латентности F-зона). Умеренная аксонопатия сенсорных волокон глубокого и поверхностного малоберцового нервов с обеих сторон, икроножного нерва слева. Моторное проведение по малоберцовому нерву с обеих сторон, по большеберцовому нерву слева, по икроножному нерву справа не нарушено.  При игольчатой ЭМГ m.tibialis anterior dextra спонтанная денервационная активность не зарегистрирована.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2022)

T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Ноги сводит попрежнему регулярно, но не так сильно, но добавлюсь мурашки и онемение рук.


!!! А ЭНМГ делали ног!!!



T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Пошла в неврологу, сделали мрт: грыжа стала меньше на 3мм. Сделала ЭНМГ, врач поставила диагноз полинейропатия. Выписала нейромедин, массаж и иголки. Нейромедин пила 1,5 месяца, появились ещё и боли в ногах и онемение 3х пальцев стало сильнее.


3 пальца рук или ног?



T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Не знаю что и делать? Но ведь что-то надо делать, это точно. Что посоветуете?


А что лечим? Ноги? Руки? Хвост?



T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Заключение ЭНМГ: Признаки начальной демиелинизации правого большеберцового нерва (увеличение минимальной латентности F-зона). Умеренная аксонопатия сенсорных волокон глубокого и поверхностного малоберцового нервов с обеих сторон, икроножного нерва слева. Моторное проведение по малоберцовому нерву с обеих сторон, по большеберцовому нерву слева, по икроножному нерву справа не нарушено.  При игольчатой ЭМГ m.tibialis anterior dextra спонтанная денервационная активность не зарегистрирована.


А где тут про полинейропатию?


----------



## T.Kritskaya (11 Авг 2022)

Доброе утро.

@Доктор Ступин, ЭНМГ ног делала, их и лечим. 

Немеет 3 пальца на правой ноге, мурашки бегали по обеим ногам, сейчас почти не бегают. Сводит обе ноги. Иногда как бы простреливает боль и жжение. Диагноз поставила невролог.

Фёдор Петрович, у меня ещё много лет анемия. Может это все из-за неё?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2022)

T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Доброе утро.
> 
> @Доктор Ступин, ЭНМГ ног делала, их и лечим.


Уже прочел.



T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Немеет 3 пальца на правой ноге, мурашки бегали по обеим ногам, сейчас почти не бегают. Сводит обе ноги. Иногда как бы простреливает боль и жжение. Диагноз поставила невролог.


Скорее, радикулопатия. ПОЛИ - это много нервов, а тут конкретно. Но большой разницы в лечении нет.



T.Kritskaya написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, у меня ещё много лет анемия. Может это все из-за неё?


----------

